# Here is true character by a fine young man



## fredtgreco (Oct 4, 2005)

You need to click on the link below and to read the blog post by my friend Tim Bayly in which he reprints the commencement remarks by Noah Riner at Dartmouth.

His clear and powerful presentation of the gospel in spite of what will be certain retribution, is a clear seizing of the moment. He was not over the top, not speaking to 

I pray that you, like me, will remember his words when you are next running through the next controversy or wrong that was done to you.

This is true character.

http://timbayly.worldmagblog.com/timbayly/archives/018917.html


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Oct 4, 2005)

Simple yet cutting to the heart. Excellent!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Oct 4, 2005)




----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Oct 4, 2005)

What a cool young man. God has done something there.


----------



## WrittenFromUtopia (Oct 5, 2005)

Wow, that's really awesome. I say similar things often in my Philosophy classes, but that only reaches about 10 people. This guy did it in front of thousands, I'm sure.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Oct 5, 2005)

I read Noah Riner's speech in the Washington Times last week. It was powerful. The kid had guts. Praise God for his faith, courage and testimony!


----------



## Puddleglum (Oct 6, 2005)

My RUF minister read that to us last week . . . it's still very humbling to re-read it.


----------



## Puritanhead1981 (Jan 23, 2006)

very humbling very awsome


----------

